# ترانسليت إت تو أرابيك لكافة متطلبات الترجمة



## legate.com (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ترانسليت إت تو أرابيك لكافة متطلبات الترجمة






ترجمة وتوطين ومراجعة وتدقيق كافة المستندات:

الكتب والدوريات والمجلات والكتلوجات والمواقع الالكترونية وغيرها

في كافة المجالات والتخصصات:

القانونية والرسمية والصحفية والتقنية والهندسية والعلمية والطبية والأدبية والتجارية والاقتصادية بالإضافة إلى الدراسات الجامعية

يسرنا أن نقدم لكم:
• ضمان الجودة
• أقصى سرعة بأقل تكلفة
• سرية تامة لكافة النصوص
• فريق ترجمة متكامل في كافة التخصصات

اللغات التي نترجم منها وإليها:

• بالطبع العربية
• مع اللغات الأخرى أيضا حتى إذا لم نكن نعمل فيها من قبل فإننا يمكننا توفيرها من أجلك.

الجوال: +966 569 509 572

البريد الإلكتروني:

[email protected]

الموقع الالكتروني: 

Welcome to Translateit2Arabic Website your gate to translation in Saudi Arabia and Arab World


رابط الفيديو على اليوتيوب:

Translate It 2 Arabic - YouTube

​


----------

